# Nutritional Value Charts for Common Foods & Ingredients Lists for FAST Food Franchises



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you ever wondered what nutrients are in some of the foods you eat? While I was doing some research today, I stumbled into some mostly well-known info on the subject, and some which may not be so well known. I found that the healthalternatives2000 charts are very easy to read and easy on the eyes, and offer photos of the items, so I posted everything I could find from their site when I was googling (no, I don't like bing) for info today.

UPDATE (12-03-11): scroll down to post #4 for fast food franchise info

Fruits:

http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/fruit-nutrition-chart.html

Nuts, Seeds and Grains:

http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/nut-seed-nutrition-chart.html

Legumes (beans, peas);

http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/legumes-nutrition-chart.html

Vegetables:

http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/vegetables-nutrition-chart.html

Meats (limited # of cuts), Fish, Poultry and Poultry Products, Dairy Products (basic protein foods):

http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/meat-protein-nutrition-chart.html

http://www.bisonbasics.com/nutrition/nutrition_comparison.html

Seafood (fish and shellfish):

http://superiorfish.com/id78.html

http://www.nyseafood.org/nutrition/nutrition_chart.asp

I was looking for info on healthy snack foods like nuts and dried fruits, but when I stumbled onto the healthalternatives2000 site, I decided to just grab all the info I could from them, and added a few from other sites where they were lacking info.

I hope this helps others while they plan for healthier eating in the future, like myself.

YAWYE!!!

Eric


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2011)

I have Mastercook 11. It will analyze any food or meal you put in it, it has a huge database of foods & you can add your own food to the database as well.


----------



## dewetha (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice info . 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 3, 2011)

I may never look at fast food the same again...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... this brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "enjoy in moderation". If you're curious about any fast food joints you may frequently visit, this should help you make more informed decisions next time you look at their menu...(or maybe, you won't visit again?)...just wanted everyone to be able to make fast food choices that are right for you, regardless of your reasons. Obviously, many authorities would agree, fast food itself, is not a good choice for a healthy diet, but, again, in moderation...please, just don't try to live on the stuff.

After many hours of internet searches, this is the most complete list (no, it's not all of them) of the major fast food franchises that I could compile, so, lots of info...don't try to read it all in one sitting...trust me...just read a few you do visit, then whatever you're curious about (for alternatives?) later.
*Nutritional info for the major US fast food franchises*...on the upper left column, you will see an index for many major franchises. Click on the link, and it will show the menu items and nutritional info:

http://www.fastfoodnutrition.org/
*Individual franchise ingredients listings:* note: for some sites, you may need to scroll down almost to the bottom of the document to view the actual ingredients in a specific prepared food item, as it may be combined with menu and nutritional value info, which appears first, at the top of the page.

*Arby's:*

http://www.healthsteward.com/FastFood/Arbys.pdf

_*Baskin Robbins:* (_index found in upper left column)

http://www.baskinrobbins.com/Nutrition/product.aspx?Category=Beverages&id=BV002

*Blimpies: *(unable to locate any ingredients info...broken page links, moved page, etc, on every seach, with exception to their main page and embedded links..sort of raised a red flag in my mind)

http://www.blimpie.com/menu/nutritional_info.html

http://www.blimpie.com/assets/pdf/blimpie_nutritional_info_010311.pdf

*Boston Market:*

http://www.bostonmarket.com/ourFood/printableNutrition.jsp

*Burger King:*

http://jessfastfood.tripod.com/fastfoodnutritionfacts/id24.html

http://www.bk.com/cms/en/us/cms_out/digital_assets/files/pages/IngredientsAndAllergens.pdf

_*Dairy Queen:* _(unable to locate any ingredients info)

http://www.dairyqueen.com/us-en/

*Domino's:*

http://cache.dominos.com/homev8/docs/menu/dominos_nutrition_v2.21.00.pdf

*Godfather's: *(very little ingredients info found for this franchise to date)

Gluten-free:

http://www.godfathers.com/wfdata/files/GF_NutritionFacts.pdf

Godfather's gluten-free product release statement (03-23-09):

http://www.lincolnceliacs.org/restaurant_menus/Godfathers_GF_Pizza_Announcement.htm

*Hardee's:*

http://www.hardees.com/system/pdf_m...t and Allergen Guide 2010_1122.pdf?1290465451

*KFC:*

http://www.dfwairport.com/pv_obj_ca...542D680200/filename/kfc_ingredients_oct10.pdf

*McDonald's:*

http://nutrition.mcdonalds.com/getnutrition/ingredientslist.pdf

*Papa John's:*

https://home.comcast.net/~tfcozzo/food/PapaJohns.htm

*Pizza Hut:*

http://www.pizzahut.ca/pdf/ingredients.pdf

*Quizno's:* (not found in main page above...I had to dig a deep hole to hit this board message):

http://69.5.2.192/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=food;action=display;num=1212621266

*Subway:*

_http://www.hersheypark.com/food_and_shops/ingredients/ingredients_subway.php_

*Taco Bell:*

http://www.tacobell.com/nutrition/ingredientstatement

*Taco John's:*

(unable to locate to date)

*Wendys:*

_http://www.wendys.com/food/pdf/us/nutrition.pdf_
Some dated, but interesting info on *MSG* which popped up while I was searching for Taco John's ingredients listings:

http://www.rense.com/general52/msg.htm
Stay safe and eat well, my friends!

YAWYE !!!

Eric


----------

